# mike carol 2nd steward



## robert hankinson (Apr 26, 2010)

looking for mike carol he was second steward on the baltic valiant around 1972 to 1975 .hank


----------



## Paul Sibellas (May 11, 2010)

*Hank*

Hi ya,i was on the "Baltic Valiant" with you,i have photos of you both,& a few others.I think we called you Hank.I last saw Micky Carol on the "Viking Viscount" about 26 years ago,not alot of help is it! What are you up to.Didn't i last see you on a ferry in Portsmouth or some south coast port about 20 odd years ago?I'm still on the ferrys.


----------



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

i was on there at that time as 4th engineer there were 2 mikes on there one was 2nd steward the other was cook they always sailed together and lived together somewhere in london the cook was origionally from cardiff 

COLIN


----------

